# Look Keo Pedal Failure / Warranty Question



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Look's warranty / customer service? I have had my Keo Max pedals for under a year (I've lost the receipt of course) and have been very happy with them up until Saturday. 

A small crack in the part of the pedal that overlaps the spindle caused it to slip off the spindle entirely. The pedal came off and stayed in my cleat. I was really mashing / standing when it happened so I went down pretty hard in a major intersection here in north county San Diego. (Of course nobody stopped to see if I was OK.) I managed to escape with some scrapes and bruises, but my gear got the worst of it.

The pedals are trashed, very gouged and the crack makes them unusable. In addition, the leather and carbon on my S-Works shoes is all chewed up. While they're still usable for now, the life of them has certainly been at least halved as I am sure that the carbon and leather will both deteriorate very quickly now.

I took the pedals in to my LBS where I bought them and they are sending them in for a warranty check. Does this sound like something that Look will most likely cover? What are the odds of them kicking in some funds for a new pair of shoes?

Any input or insight is welcome.

Thanks


----------

